# Do you genre hop or stick to one?



## tahliaN (Nov 6, 2011)

I used to read only fantasy and Sci/fi until I started to review Indie books, then I kept getting requests to read different genres. Some of the books sounded interesting and when I checked the sample seemed well-written, so I expanded my reading diet, but I wonder if other readers stick to the same kind of books or are open to lots of different kinds of reads.

For example, do contemporary fiction readers ever read fantasy? I have a friend who totally turns her nose up at the idea of anything not 'real'.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Variety is the spice of life, check my book bar or 80 books thread here if you doubt it. Mysteries, science fiction, horror, and lots of nonfiction on different topics. But only a minimum of contemporary fiction, and I won't even allow myself to be photographed in the vicinity of a romance!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Genre hop.  Depends on what I am in the mood for.  Now I do not do romance but nearly every other genre is fair game.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I probably read a little of a lot of things, but mostly it's SF and Mysteries. But I also read a lot of biographies, thrillers, books on physics and astronomy, movie critiques, aviation books, comparative religion, music, linguistics, and probably a few more.

So I guess I'm in the Genre-hopping column.  


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hippity-hop!  My favorite genre is the one I'm reading....

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hippity-hop! My favorite genre is the one I'm reading....
> 
> Betsy


This!


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

My big three are Science Fiction, Horror and Mystery/Thrillers and I go back and forth between. I throw in some classic fiction every now and then to keep it interesting.


----------



## Anotherdreamer (Jan 21, 2013)

Even though I have favorites, I'm definitely a hopper.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I'm with the others, I also like to hop around. I think it used to be that readers stuck with a select few genre but over the last 5 years I've seen people switching it up a bit. Of course, I think there are still favs but just that people aren't afraid to venture out into uncharted waters for a good book.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I have my favorites, but I hop, hop, hop around. Every once in a while I even check out genres which I don't normally read, and I've actually had some fun doing this.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'll admit it: I mostly stick to my favorite genres: SF, Fantasy, and nonfiction science, but that's not to say I don't occasionally dabble in others when the mood or recommendation hits me (anything that will make me laugh is always appealing). As far as fiction goes, though, I'd guesstimate that _at least_ 90% of my reading is SF&F.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in the fantasy genre three quarters of the time, but I do dabble in sci fi, thrillers, horror and alternative history. I also read a bit of social science and history.  

What will get me out of fantasy is something that really jags my interest, a book that is unique and original.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I mostly read Mystery/Thrillers but occasionally hop to   Non-fiction,   Dystopia,  other fiction..  depending on recommendations here or from my friends.   But my favorite authors are still Mystery/Thriller writers.    I have so many I don't tire of them.

One thing I want to add - Mystery/Thrillers encompasses a lot of variety - I'm probably most interested in Action novels - like Brad Thor, Baldacci, Vince Flynn..  along with detectives/legal thrillers.    I'm not as interested in the Agatha Christie style mysteries.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I read across the spectrum. I guess my real preference is mystery and fantasy along the lines of "Her Fearful Symmetry," "The City and the City" and "The Club Dumas," but I like to jump around a lot without any regard to genre.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm a hopper.

When I asked this same question on a cozy reader's group, most of them stayed within the same genre or "close by" meaning they'd read non-cozy mysteries, but stayed mostly in the mystery genre.  I think about 30 percent never read anything but cozies and a fairly high percentage would never and had never read any kind of paranormal work other than a ghost story on rare occasions (and I don't mean talking ghosts; more traditional ghost stories.)  I think it can depend on what you are exposed to with books when you are young.  About the only thing I won't read are "tear jerkers" or lit.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I read many genres/sub-genres, but I often go on binges or sprees where I'll read just in one particular genre for a month or two. I rarely skip from genre to genre as I go from book to book.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I am a genre hopper for sure and it depends on my mood.  For instance I'm reading The Story teller by Jodi Picoult which is historical/social issues fiction to me but after that I'll go to a legal thriller set in the world of baseball to help get me in the mood for opening day next week. some Genre's I may prefer but I'm willing to try almost anything if the story is good.  Its perhaps the biggest change in my reading habits since getting my Kindle in 09


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I read mainly history (non-fiction) or historical romance.
That said, when I venture outside that narrow sphere I've enjoyed what I've read. Yesterday, I heard an interview with a rugby player who had a policy of reading one book for fun, then one book that he ought to. This idea has been growing on me ever since because I bet I'm missing out on some good stuff by sticking with what I know and love.


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

When I was a teenager, I used to stick strictly to fantasy and science fiction, and I'd sigh at whatever classic books we had to read for lit class. However, my mother loves spy/mystery novels like John LeCarre and Agatha Christe, so I couldn't stay immune forever! Now I am a proud genre-hopper, and love everything from autobiographies to romance! Still definitely have that soft spot for fantasy, tho.


----------



## TheresaV (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm a big time genre hopper. I read just about everything. I go through phases where I'll read a few books in one genre then switch to a few books in a different one.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I hop around. My favorites are mystery/suspense novels, but I love books in all kinds of genres. It just depends on my mood when I am choosing the next book.


----------



## JLH3 (Jan 9, 2012)

My first thought was, "I like to jump around," but upon more serious self-reflection, I'm clearly a stick to one, or stick to two variety.  Usually when I try Sci-Fi I find it bores me to tears, and fantasy is much the same.

Sad to say, but I think I prefer the safe little worlds of mainstream/literary-ish fiction and any book that has to do with the movies.  

Who would have ever thought I'd be so closed off?


----------



## tahliaN (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for your comments everyone. The word is pretty much genre-hopping for most of you, which is not how I figured it would be, but it's great to hear. There are so many great books out there, and there's a lot of cross-genre books now too, so even those who won't go near a romance, might find you could even enjoy a cross between a mystery and a romance, or a romantic mystery or something.
For me, expanding my horizons has made me appreciate the best books in my favourite genres more, and made me more critical of the worst ones.


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

I hop genres with each book I read. I write YA fiction, so every other book I read for pleasure is a young adult novel, but it can be in any genre. I also love adult horror, and literary novels. And nonfiction books about film and filmmakers. And Roald Dahl. Can't forget Roald Dahl.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I prefer fantasy and science fiction, so that makes up the bulk of what I read, but I wander over to other genres occasionally. Right after I finished Brandon Sanderson's Way of Kings, for example, I started reading the unabridged Les Miserables. It's sort of like a palate cleanser.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jeffaaronmiller said:


> I prefer fantasy and science fiction, so that makes up the bulk of what I read, but I wander over to other genres occasionally. Right after I finished Brandon Sanderson's Way of Kings, for example, I started reading the unabridged Les Miserables. It's sort of like a palate cleanser.


I think that's a really good point. . . . . I find if I read too many of the same sort of book in a row, they start to run together and possibly all feel like the same thing. So mixing it up is good.

I definitely get burned out if I read too many of a series in a row. . . .I don't want _years_ between new volumes, but if the characters are memorable enough in the first place a few months actually helps. It becomes more like getting reacquainted with an old friend and less like the family who have been hanging around for the holidays and just won't go home!


----------



## Retallack (Mar 30, 2013)

Hop like a rabbit:  classics, fantasy, non-fiction, adult / YA, mystery, suspense, sci-fi, etc...


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm a genre-hopper who reads both fiction and nonfiction.


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm essentially a romance reader, but within that, I hop through the many romance sub-genres. Being a member of a book club I do read some literary fiction, and sometimes a thriller like Gone Girl (if I have to, ha ha) but I really hate scary, scary stuff. When I want a feel good read I choose Regency romance.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i'm reading my entire TBR list in alphabetical order so am hopping a bit.  science fiction, fantasy, mystery, romance and all different kinds of non-fiction.  i tend to stay away from horror, thriller and true crime books.


----------



## Nessa Quill (Jul 16, 2011)

Robena said:


> I'm essentially a romance reader, but within that, I hop through the many romance sub-genres.


Same here but 99% paranormal/fantasy. I do dabble in the occasional fantasy novel, but it's once in a blue moon. Right now, I'm becoming a steadfast fan of J.D. Robb's romantic suspense "In Death" series.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm a bit of a genre hopper. I'll read historical fiction (especially mysteries), high fantasy, women's fiction (if it's humorous), and all sorts of nonfiction, especially if it has a historical angle.


----------



## 123nancy (Dec 22, 2012)

I will genre hop a bit, but I typically don't stray too far afield. I prefer dystopian and paranormal but I will bleed into fantasy for the right books. I don't like police dramas at all and I don't do romance (I've found I've become a bit of prude). That having been said my favorites are Sarra Cannon Peachville High Demons, I adore Addison Moore and the Celestra Series and C.S. Marks the Elfhunter trilogy. But I think I'll have to venture into romance and go ahead and read Addison Moore's Someone to Love.

great topic btw!


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

I would mainly stick with Science Fiction, but if a review needed it I will move to different ones. I also like crime too.


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

Me too, I just dont go for one genre. It's cool if you try one genre to another. Makes your imagine wider


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

The OP observed at the top of pg 2 of this thread about how novels are going a little cross genre and I agree. The first one I came across of this type was the Kushiel series by J. Carey. It was a swashbuckling fantasy alternative universe romance adventure with kinky sex. The first copy was lent to me 10 years ago as a paperback and today I have all six of the books in hardcover I liked them that much! Carey pulled it off really well and did each genre she touched on quite well. 

Yeah, I genre hop. 
Actually, my sticking with a genre is much shallower than that- I more or less kinda genre buzz? If the book has a decent plot, good storytelling and characters that grab me, I'll read it. 

Saying that, I also have to admit that I'm a lot faster to toss a book aside if the author loses me. I used to stick with a book to the bitter end, especially if it's an author that I really used to enjoy. But having tried to read the most recent Tom Clancy publishing under his own name in the Jack Ryan series) has cured me of that. He has gotten so weak- he needs a strong editor to smack him around a bit. I didn't even read the blurb for his most recent releases. 

But I still like techno thrillers- I've just changed authors.


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Definitely.   I read literary fiction for a book club I'm a member of, Regency romance for fun, contemporary and mystery when the mood strikes. Seldom read thrillers.


----------



## ramsey_isler (Jul 11, 2011)

It's good to see that so many readers here have varied tastes 

I personally stick to sci-fi/fantasy 95% of the time. The other 5% is comprised of "classics" that I never had the time or temperament to read in my youth.


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

I tend to stick with in the sci/fi / fantasy / paranormal realm, but I occasionally take a chance with a genre outside my comfort zone, and in those instances I am usually pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Noelle Rath (Apr 2, 2013)

I am a devout genre hopper. I read a lot of non-fiction (I have an entire shelf devoted to WWII), but I also love fantasy, spy fiction, sci-fi, lit fic... I tend to go through phases, but genre is never a deterrent when I'm seeking out something new. If the cover and blurb are good, odds are I'll give it a chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I read 'genre fiction' of most types, and 'literary fiction.' Going from Simon R. Green to E.L. Doctorow certainly gives you an idea of how expansive the written word is. the huge variety of situations and ideas it can encompass.


----------



## LovelynBettison (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm definitely a genre hopper. I read a ton of literary fiction, but I also enjoy horror and mysteries. I don't read much science fiction. I just like to read.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

I jump around reading genre.


----------



## Redbloon (Mar 27, 2013)

I hop all over the place. Romance, Historical, crime, sci fi, fantasy, classics... I also work in a library and periodically decide to close my eyes and just pull a book off the shelf to read. I've read some brilliant stuff that I would never normally come across - and some stuff that I gave up on half way through because it just wasn't for me. Couldn't get on with 'Shopaholic' but loved Shades of Grey - no NOT 50 Shades, but a wonderful fantasy by Jasper Fforde.


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

Redbloon said:


> I also work in a library and periodically decide to close my eyes and just pull a book off the shelf to read. I've read some brilliant stuff that I would never normally come across - and some stuff that I gave up on half way through because it just wasn't for me.


For those that use Calibre, there is a 'pick a random book' feature under the 'choose library' button. I read the book presented or if part of a series, I will start the series. I must admit though that I sometimes pick a random book over and over until I get a 'good' one


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a few genres that I hop around among.  I set up my collections so that I could pick something depending on my mood, but I accidentally lost my collections when I sold my kindles and bought an iPad mini.  I thought they'd be saved in the kindle app or cloud, but doesn't seem to be the case.  So I'm starting over.     Love the iPad mini, though.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm in the majority, I'm a definite "hopper".  I've been exposed to so many genres how can you pick just one?   It is another huge plus of owning a Kindle for me, I have all sorts of genre collections from non-fiction to chick-lit/romance.  Especially when I'm traveling and stuck on long airplane flights. 

Tris


----------



## RedDust (Apr 4, 2013)

A Genre Hopper but a huge fantasy fan. After studying history at university ive had my fill of non fiction history books, but history-fiction is now even more of a fun read. 





Sam


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I go in streaks.  Horror is my go-to genre and I am always looking for a good horror story.  However, sometimes I get into other genres, like mysteries or thrillers.  I just went through a big Doctor Who phase.


----------



## Aya Ling (Nov 21, 2012)

Genre hopper, definitely. My preference is for fantasy and mysteries and YA, but I've enjoyed historical fiction, sci-fi, steampunk, romances, chick-lit, thrillers, suspense, classics, nonfiction...etc. Dystopian is my recent obsession, thanks to Hunger Games    

Genres I've read but just couldn't get into are horror and paranormal romance. I'm thinking of trying New Adult, but so far the blurbs I've read don't seem very enticing to me, but I'll pick up a few popular ones to see what the hype is about.


----------



## bobrich18 (Mar 31, 2013)

I not only read many different kinds of books but also write in many genres.
Life is too short to specialize.
Basically, it doesn't matter what box a book is in, but whether it is fun to read and well written.

Bob


----------



## thedavebright (Sep 8, 2012)

When it comes to reading I kind of stick to horror/thrillers, but in regards to writing I find myself wandering and straying to different genres. I think the experimentation really helps my development.


----------



## Zackery Arbela (Jan 31, 2011)

Depends...i write fantasy, but when I'm actually writing (which is most of the time) I read a lot of history, mysteries and historical fiction. Like I can't swim in the ocean I'm fishing in...


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

I have my favorite genres, but I like to test the waters and explore genres I've never tried. There are just so many books in my favorite genres that I my to-read list seems never ending. 

I also seem to read in Genre Spurts..  I'll read 10  Sci-Fi romance books back to back, then switch. Recently, I have delved into Urban Fantasy and am on my 8th book in a row in that genre.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I heard a radio interview with a celeb recently (can't remember his name!!) who alternated between reading a 'fun' book that he wanted to read, and a 'worthy' book that he felt he ought to read. This sounds a really good idea to me - much akin to something I used to do as a teenager when I discovered all sorts of unlikely books that were just fantastic.


----------



## CarlSinclair (Apr 7, 2013)

I hope a bit, but in similar genres. Especially blended genres with the more indie books I have been reading lately.

I sort of go Fantasy > Sci Fi > Horror.

More recently I have been reading some straight thrillers, which came about after I finally read the Dragon Tattoo books. I am enjoying being in a real world setting time to time without Elves, Dragons and talking Pies that travel back in time for some reason taking up all my reading time.

I'll read anything if it's a good book really.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I do have my favorite genre, romance. But the good thing about that is that it has a gazillion subgenres, which I all love. Historical is my favorite, but I read sci fi, paranormal, time travel, contemporary, New Adult, etc. Its a great genre to love, since there is such a variety. Especially when switching from new releases to back list older stuff. 

I also love straight Historical Fiction, Urban Fantasy and what I call "random choice". That could be a best seller that is talked about, a sci fi book I always wanted to read, a classic, a Stephen King novel, which are the only horror type books I will read, a thriller, etc. 

So I do mix it up a bit. Historical romance is my favorite, but I have to read others in between, so I'll pick up a UF, then a contempo, HR, then maybe a PNR, etc.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Grace Elliot said:


> I heard a radio interview with a celeb recently (can't remember his name!!) who alternated between reading a 'fun' book that he wanted to read, and a 'worthy' book that he felt he ought to read. This sounds a really good idea to me - much akin to something I used to do as a teenager when I discovered all sorts of unlikely books that were just fantastic.


I really like that idea.. hmm.. I think I may have to make a new list on Goodreads. Just what I need, more books on my To-Read list


----------



## nightdreamer (Oct 8, 2012)

When it comes to writing, I'm pretty much stuck on sci-fi and fantasy, with only the occasional foray into some other genre.  But when reading, it can be almost anything.  Yes, I'm a guy, but I'll even read romance.  A lot of it is really quite good.


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

I read everything. I have times when I get bored of one genre and then switch to another.  Right now, I'm reading more non-fiction than anything else. I have a few novels near the bedside though too for those times I want to read without taking notes. In fiction I've read everything from Fantasy to science fiction, to mystery, light horror, classics, romance and historical novels. *nods* And yes, Indie.  My favorite of them though is the fantasy genre (high, dark, urban. It doesn't matter. As long as it has magic. )

The only ones I don't care for are....well....I don't suppose I'll be reading Fifty Shades of Grey any time soon, but never say never.


----------



## JackRylance (Apr 13, 2013)

I've found it generally pays to keep an open mind and flit between the genres. Nothing beats that sensation of enjoying the hell out of a book you expected to suck.


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

I hop around. I like my books the way I like my movies: entertaining. I'm not a big sci-fi fan, but even some of those books have pulled me in. I'm a sucker for a good m/m story, but I actually don't seek those stories out when I'm looking for a new read. I enjoy previewing the first few pages of a random story with little concern about the genre. I've found a few gems that way. Other than that, I often check out stories that have been recommended by someone who knows me.


----------



## Roberto Scarlato (Nov 14, 2009)

I usually read anything I can get my hands on but have not read any romance or western stories. But I do hear that westerns are really good so I might try them out.

Fantasy is a mixed bag.

I like a lot of action in stories but I also don't wanna get bogged down by the sheer size of the world.

If the fantasy has a map at the front or a language I have to become familiar with, that's when I put down the book.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2012)

Since I'm a crime/suspense writer, I tend to read that genre. Now and then, however, I have to break away.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I am a hopper. My reading is all over the board, including non-fiction, mystery, fantasy, autobiography, chick lit, memoir, epic saga, etc. Lately, I have read several Boomer Lit books after joining that discussion group on GoodReads. Reading a variety of books could be compared to a liberal arts education. Studying only one field narrows one's ability to think analytically and fails to enrich the total person. Books are the same. I have enjoyed books I thought I wouldn't, and there are books I didn't enjoy that I thought I would.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Hopper.  

Over the last twelve months: 120 books, five genres.  I keep a data base, so stats are easy for me.  


Fiction, Literature: 35.00%
Fantasy, Science Fiction: 27.50%
Non-Fiction: 24.17%
Crime, Mystery, Suspense: 10.00%
Horror: 3.33%


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Adaman14 said:


> For those that use Calibre, there is a 'pick a random book' feature under the 'choose library' button. I read the book presented or if part of a series, I will start the series. I must admit though that I sometimes pick a random book over and over until I get a 'good' one


I do the same thing - sometimes the first random ones that pop up are just *too* random - and I know there's no way I'll get far with them in my current mood.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Grace Elliot said:


> I heard a radio interview with a celeb recently (can't remember his name!!) who alternated between reading a 'fun' book that he wanted to read, and a 'worthy' book that he felt he ought to read. This sounds a really good idea to me - much akin to something I used to do as a teenager when I discovered all sorts of unlikely books that were just fantastic.


He has more discipline than I do - I tell myself that I should read a "fun" book, then a "classic", then "fun", then nonfiction. But apparently I want the vast majority of my reading to fall under the "fun" category, and don't care if my brain goes to relative mush.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

My reading is all over the place because my interests are all over the place. My previously read list for this year includes

The Men Who Lost America: British Leadership, the American Revolution, and the Fate of the Empire (history)
The Dark Knight Trilogy (Opus Screenplay series with storyboards) 
The Afterlife Interviews (New Age)
Your New Title is 'Accomplice' (Humor)
America Bewitched (History)
The Circle of Sorcerers (High Fantasy)
The Heretic (Urban Fantasy)
Mercenary Blues (Action/Adventure)
Star Wars: Annihilation (Sci Fi)
The Power of Negative Thinking: An Unconventional Approach to Achieving Positive Results (Motivational)

And that is just getting warmed up for 2013.


----------



## sargatanas (Apr 15, 2013)

I read a lot of non-fiction, and it's only been in the past few years that I've moved over to fiction. Many of my choices are in biographies, psychology, philosophy, some humor, fantasy, literature, horror, the occult...I was huge into Greek and Roman mythology in high school.


----------



## jaywatkins (Apr 18, 2013)

I hop.  I love anything with a good storyline and good twists.


----------



## FrankColes (Feb 22, 2012)

Hop, hop, hop, streak, streak, hop, hop, fast a while, hop, hop, hop, only genre I don't read is the one I'm writing in. I streak it beforehand though.


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

I jump around between Sci/fi,  Fantasy, and action/thrillers.  
I do tend to stick with certain authors I like, but I do hop around a bit.  I guess it just depends what mood I'm in.


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

I have multiple favorite genres. I tend to read thrillers / suspense, paranormal, romance, and horror, but I'll give just about anything a shot. All I want is a good story.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

A lot of genre hopping here when reading. Not so much when writing.


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

I jump around a lot.  As a teen, I read a lot of horror, then switched to Sci-Fi, then started reading mysteries (mostly P.I.), and now I'm reading horror again.  It's like a cycle, but I'm not exclusive to a genre.  I even read history when I know its good or intrigues me.  I read a bunch of WWII books a few years ago.

--
R.J. Spears


----------



## Clark Magnan (May 23, 2013)

I hop, though there are genres I never seem to hop toward. For years, I was quite disciplined about alternating my reading between a book for fun, then a book worthy of Harold Bloom's literary canon. Nowadays, I read whatever I have on hand without guilt. I even read books I think are crap because I'm interested in figuring out why they are crap.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Yet another hopper.  

Up to about 2 years ago, I was about 95% into reading only fantasy fiction. Then I bought a Kindle, and I've been off to the races checking out lots of different genres that I wouldn't normally think about reading in.

Right now, I'd say I'm reading a lot of mysteries, mostly cozies for some reason (mysteries got me through my angsty teenage years eons ago  ), a (very) little bit of romance, SF, non fiction, and the classics. Non fiction tends to be more historical than anything - American Civil War, that sort of thing - although the last 2 non fiction titles I read were a Babe Ruth bio (originally from the 1970s, recently Kindlized) and a book about the original Yankee Stadium (yes, I'm a NY Yankees fan, so all you Bosox and Mets fans can now hiss and boo me  ).

A couple of genres/subgenres I'd really like to get into more are steampunk and thrillers.


----------



## Gabriel Morcan (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't know how actual this thread is, but I think that most readers do genre hop. 

Another question would be if authors do genre hop or do they just stick to one? I've heard of some authors who hop, but they use a different pseudonym for every genre, which in my opinion is a good idea. It's interesting for you as an author to write in different genres, but I don't know if the readers would enjoy it. I pretty much like to know what kind of fiction to expect from a writer.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Gabriel Morcan said:


> I don't know how actual this thread is, but I think that most readers do genre hop.
> 
> Another question would be if authors do genre hop or do they just stick to one? I've heard of some authors who hop, but they use a different pseudonym for every genre, which in my opinion is a good idea. It's interesting for you as an author to write in different genres, but I don't know if the readers would enjoy it. I pretty much like to know what kind of fiction to expect from a writer.


The author Jack Kilborn/JA Konrath comes to mind on authors genre hopping. And yes I do enjoy all his books and it is nice to know whether I will be picking up horror or crime.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> The author Jack Kilborn/JA Konrath comes to mind on authors genre hopping. And yes I do enjoy all his books and it is nice to know whether I will be picking up horror or crime.


I think there have been several discussions in the Writer's Cafe about authors who write in more than one genre and whether they use pseudonyms, etc.


----------



## MineBook (May 31, 2013)

I am opened to read many genres from scifi adventure till biography or even philosophy ebooks.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I do have favorite genres but I definitely hop as well. If I don't I get too burnt out on a genre and then what is the fun in that?


----------



## Mahree Moyle (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm a hopper. There are a few genres I don't do when hopping. I am trying one out of my genre now, so I will see how that goes.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm a hopper. Whether it's hip-hopping in contemporary fiction, waltzing with a classic, tangoing with a partner in romantic suspense, fox-trotting to a thriller, or following the intricate steps in the minuet of fantasy, I definitely _love _ variety.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

lmroth12 said:


> I'm a hopper. Whether it's hip-hopping in contemporary fiction, waltzing with a classic, tangoing with a partner in romantic suspense, fox-trotting to a thriller, or following the intricate steps in the minuet of fantasy, I definitely _love _ variety.


Love your description of 'hopping' around!


----------



## JenniferHarlow (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a super-addictive personality which I thankfully channeled into books as opposed to crack but I tackle genres like a crazy person. I'll go through my "Biography" phase where for about six months they're all I'll read. Then I get sick of them and move onto superhero or zombie books until I can't stand the sight of them again. The only phases I've avoided so far were Erotica, New Adult, and most of YA. I just don't really like straightforward romances. Right now it's haunted houses. My dad on the other hand ONLY reads spy or military books. I don't think I've ever seen him with something else.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I bounce around in everything except romance. I did attempt _50 Shades_ to see what all the fuss was about, and it probably ruined any other chances of my trying a new romance/erotica novel.  I do hop around day to day though. I have probably 5-7 books I'm reading and I'll go with whatever suits my preference for the moment.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Mandy said:


> I bounce around in everything except romance. I did attempt _50 Shades_ to see what all the fuss was about, and it probably ruined any other chances of my trying a new romance/erotica novel.  I do hop around day to day though. I have probably 5-7 books I'm reading and I'll go with whatever suits my preference for the moment.


Mandy,
Do not let 50 shades put you off reading other romance/erotica. I sampled it (50 shades) and found it to be rather boring and typical. I still do not know what the fuss was about. I have read much better romances and erotica when I am in the mood for a quick read that I don't really have to think about.

That is if you ever want to try romance/erotica.

Oh and like you I always have 5-7 books going in different genres.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll read anything I can get my hands on and that has some great opening lines. What really appeals to me is stuff that seems to fall between genres, such as Donald E. Westlake's comic crime stories. They are funny, tough and humane, a combination hard to find in a thriller or a comedy alone. "Why Me?" is a great example, and its hopeless, hapless "hero" a comic demon.


----------

